# Is Classical Music Better than Wife or GF?



## lostid

I mean the music always there for you, to support you, cheer you up, reach your soul, comfort you and never fight with you. You never get bored of music and you can always depend on it no matter good days or bad days. :lol:

Sorry if this thread is put in the wrong forum. Please remove it if this is in violation of any forum rules.


----------



## Krummhorn

[Admin note: moved to Community Forum]

Both Classical Music and my wife are on equal terms in my life ... I have great respect for both ...


----------



## arpeggio

*"Yummy, Yummy, Yummy I've Got Love In My Tummy"*

If all she wants to listen too is "Yummy, Yummy, Yummy I've Got Love In My Tummy", I would choose classical.






_4'33", 4'33", 4'33", 4'33"_, please somebody give me _4'33"_ and an annulment. 

What is really bad is seeing the fifty year old edition of Ohio Express performing. I will spare you that.


----------



## KenOC

OTOH, if she wants to listen to this, that's just fine.


----------



## Meaghan

Ha! Classic thread title, and an amusing caricature of denizens of the internet (classical music afficionados in particular?). I speak in sincere, gentle, and partially self-deprecating amusement here, not derision.

Also, is there an implicit assumption that everybody here is into having a wife or girlfriend (whether more or less than classical music)? Because, well...


----------



## lostid

I want to clarify that I have respect for women so please accept my apology if anyone is offended by the title. I was just talking about your love for classical music and your love in a struggling relationship be it with your wife or your GF.


----------



## Guest

Er...well, I have music and a wife...I can't comment on the value of a GF!


----------



## Kopachris

Ein Mädchen oder Weibchen 
Wünscht Papageno sich. 
O, so ein sanftes Täubchen 
Wär Seligkeit für mich! 
Dann schmeckte mir Trinken und Essen, 
Dann könnt ich mit Fürsten mich messen, 
Des Lebens als Weiser mich freun, 
Und wie im Elysium sein.


----------



## clavichorder

Its a weird comparison for me. When people tell me that a relationship with music is the greatest relationship of all, I find it somewhat disagreeable because music is not a person and that statement sounds more artsy or religious than I am comfortable being associated with. Maybe Beethoven, Dvorak, Debussy and other greats were a bit like that, but they were really brilliant at music, so they can have music, I say. And the part about music not being a person is kind of self explanatory for one with my point of view.


----------



## bassClef

You can turn classical music off.


----------



## Marsden

*Because I am a tough guy*



arpeggio said:


> "Yummy, Yummy, Yummy I've Got Love In My Tummy"


I made it all the way to 1:05 before crying "uncle"


----------



## lostid

Hey the best thing is to have both, but is there a moment you wish you could just stay away from the relationship and be with music only?


----------



## regressivetransphobe

I can't choose classical music over a human being. But Black Sabbath is another story.


----------



## Head_case

lostid said:


> I mean the music always there for you, to support you, cheer you up, reach your soul, comfort you and never fight with you. You never get bored of music and you can always depend on it no matter good days or bad days. :lol:


I wonder if in reflecting on this....

Does listening to classical music develop your human skills and make you a better person...or does it turn you into a cranky curmudgeonly Wagner fanatic :lol:

Human relationships are hard: they demand that we change, to understand the other, and give up more of one's self (centredness). This is a voluntary act: when it is done half-heartedly, the results seen from the relationship....are half-baked.

Listening to classical music is one of those indulgences....perhaps no different than playing Playstation all day. Where's the personal and human development in that?


----------



## presto

It all depends on what your wife or gf is like!
I have a very beautiful wife, so there is no comparison!


----------



## Head_case

presto said:


> It all depends on what your wife or gf is like!
> .....


Which one? :lol:


----------



## EricABQ

If I ever decided to stop listening to classical music, I still get to keep my house and all of my 401K.

So, if I had to choose, I'd keep the wife.


----------



## Sonata

Is this post specifically targeted for other men and you don't want females' responses or do you merely not realize that a number of women frequent the forum as well?

Right now music is probably my greatest passion....OUTSIDE of my family. Classical music encompassing the bulk but not all of my listening. But if I were forced to, (PLEASE don't make me :lol I would give up Brahms, Mahler, Mendelssohn, and Chopin for my husband. And more. He's worth it. Fortunately, we're both rather good at supporting each other's interests.


----------



## KRoad

My wife is a symphony of carnal delight and spiritual regeneration. Music? a CD. A mere "accessory" to the soul by comparison.


----------



## neoshredder

Easily Classical Music. I could see someone getting over ending a relationship. But no Classical Music for the rest of your life? That's horrible.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

I hope I marry a husband where the obvious choice of "What will I spend time with today/tonight, my music, or him?" would be to answer with the latter almost all the time.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

No classical music for the rest of my life would be terrible, but if I had to forsake it for the sake of my man, I would do it. I cannot imagine a realistic situation though, where that would be necessary, so I think I'm safe


----------



## lostid

Sorry about the title but my intent was not to exclude participation from female forum members. So the title could be addressed to the opposite gender.

Anyways. I know it may sound silly to compare your love for music and love for your SO. Obviously the best and most beautiful thing in the world is to have both no doubt about that. But what if you are in a struggling relationship and drained dealing with the problems? What if one of the problems includes your SO complains you spend too much time listening to music yet you know you can't give up on the music?


----------



## tdc

KRoad said:


> My wife is a symphony of carnal delight and spiritual regeneration. Music? a CD. A mere "accessory" to the soul by comparison.


You should try listening to more live music! 

A few months ago I certainly would've said music is the best, but now that I have a new girlfriend that answer seems very wrong...I'm glad I can have both!


----------



## SiegendesLicht

lostid said:


> What if one of the problems includes your SO complains you spend too much time listening to music yet you know you can't give up on the music?


I expect my man to have respect for the things I love, if not necessarily share that love, in the same way as I respect his hobbies and passions. Besides, even being madly in love, people still need some time alone. At least I know I do.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

lostid said:


> I mean the music always there for you, to support you, cheer you up, reach your soul, comfort you and never fight with you. You never get bored of music and you can always depend on it no matter good days or bad days. :lol:


Answer: No. 

If I say yes, I am dead....


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Huilunsoittaja said:


> I hope I marry a husband where the obvious choice of "What will I spend time with today/tonight, my music, or him?" would be to answer with the latter almost all the time.


If you were a few years younger, I know your perfect match. He is a clarient-playing Russian music fanatic.


----------



## Sonata

lostid said:


> Sorry about the title but my intent was not to exclude participation from female forum members. So the title could be addressed to the opposite gender.
> 
> Anyways. I know it may sound silly to compare your love for music and love for your SO. Obviously the best and most beautiful thing in the world is to have both no doubt about that. But what if you are in a struggling relationship and drained dealing with the problems? What if one of the problems includes your SO complains you spend too much time listening to music yet you know you can't give up on the music?


That's unfortunate.  I would say in this case, marriage/relationship counseling would be in order. Or at least a serious sit-down discussion or letter expressing ones' concern about the relationship.


----------



## Head_case

Passing by this thread again, I feel like I've walked into a B movie :lol:


----------



## arpeggio

Head_case said:


> Passing by this thread again, I feel like I've walked into a B movie :lol:


At least you do not have to deal with giant ants.


----------



## lostid

Listening to classical music can be highly addictive. A bad thing?

Also we are not talking about the physical needs for men and women in a relationship, in that regard the music certainly can't play that role. But emotionally can one be more attached to the music than to the SO?

Thanks to all of you for the participation.


----------



## Sonata

I think life is a balance. I think, in general, there are certain people for whom non-human attatchments form the focal part of their existence. This is unusual, but not in and of itself a bad thing. The challenge is how should these people balance their relationships. If someone lives and breathes music, and any human connection is secondary, this person owes it to any potential significant others to be clear on this.

If someone has already made a life commitment to another person, then that person really should make their spouse/partner primary and other such endeavors secondary. You shouldn't have to give up everything that makes you "you" to do that as spouses should respect the need for individuality. But I guess that is an ideal scenario and relationships don't all fit into a neat box, so there you go.


----------



## lostid

:lol:In an ideal world the answer is simple. A commitment to love means you can give up on anything including your life if needed. In that sense your love for music is nothing or you are actually have the most beautiful music only you can hear .... :lol:


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> If you were a few years younger, I know your perfect match. He is a clarient-playing Russian music fanatic.


Trumpet or clarinet player? 

I've had enough of those guys haunt my life...

I can't wait for Spring semester to start... and the long looks between my special guy (who actually plays trumpet, and quite well) and me as we continue to stall on making any move toward the other... or maybe something's gonna change...


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Trumpet or clarinet player?
> 
> I've had enough of those guys haunt my life...
> 
> I can't wait for Spring semester to start... and the long looks between my special guy (who actually plays trumpet, and quite well) and me as we continue to stall on making any move toward the other... or maybe something's gonna change...


clarinet..haha typo I see...

Ahh spring. Typically overrated season, I don't see what is wrong with waiting for another season to come before you two decide to be more together.


----------



## Meaghan

Huilu! Gather ye rosebuds while ye may! Life is shorter than anybody expects.


----------



## Head_case

arpeggio said:


> At least you do not have to deal with giant ants.












Well what about the giant spiders?!

They played some real creepy classical music worse than Shostakovich at his most barbaric for those. And the women always needed saving from these evil webspinners (the men didn't - they were always going to get eaten alive and were disposable parts).


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Meaghan said:


> Huilu! Gather ye rosebuds while ye may! Life is shorter than anybody expects.


I wish it were simple, but it's more complicated than anyone can imagine. If nothing happens this semester, I think I'm going to write a short story based on what's happened to me, it's beyond any fictional drama I've ever known! True stories are sometimes the most dramatic... but it's not over... maybe _this _story which is my life is going to end happily after all...


----------



## Kopachris

Huilunsoittaja said:


> I hope I marry a husband where the obvious choice of "What will I spend time with today/tonight, my music, or him?" would be to answer with the latter almost all the time.


IMO, if he's worth answering with the latter, the answer should almost always actually be "both."


----------



## PetrB

MacLeod said:


> Er...well, I have music and a wife...I can't comment on the value of a GF!


The music IS your girlfriend, though it is beyond great politic to not let your wife know that 

At any given time, either relationship can be 'Tantric.'


----------



## arpeggio

Head_case said:


> Well what about the giant spiders?!
> 
> They played some real creepy classical music worse than Shostakovich at his most barbaric for those. And the women always needed saving from these evil webspinners (the men didn't - they were always going to get eaten alive and were disposable parts).


But _Them_ had that great sound track by Bronisław Kaper.

My wife is really neat. She likes big things that eat city movies. I was going to take her to see _The Bridges of Madison County _and she trumped it to see a _Godzilla_ film. One Sunday morning I when I got up she was already awake watching a Godzilla festival on the SciFy channel while she was ironing. There is no way I can dislike that woman. She is awesome! :kiss:


----------



## Meaghan

Huilunsoittaja said:


> I wish it were simple, but it's more complicated than anyone can imagine. If nothing happens this semester, I think I'm going to write a short story based on what's happened to me, it's beyond any fictional drama I've ever known! True stories are sometimes the most dramatic... but it's not over... maybe _this _story which is my life is going to end happily after all...


Yeah, I guess it usually is more complicated than rosebud-gathering - always has been for me, anyway. I apologize for my platitudes! And I wish you the best of luck.


----------



## clavichorder

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> If you were a few years younger, I know your perfect match. He is a clarient-playing Russian music fanatic.


Yes, but has this been thoroughly processed by Star Sign Analysis? I would expect no less.


----------



## lostid

Come on guys and gals, honestly can you be more emotionally attached to your beloved music than your SO, or in other words can music be better emotional companion to you than your SO?


----------



## Kopachris

lostid said:


> Come on guys and gals, honestly can you be more emotionally attached to your beloved music than your SO, or in other words can music be better emotional companion to you than your SO?


Well, I can because I have a personality disorder that makes it very difficult for me to become emotionally attached to people, but if you read the thread, it seems everyone who has actually said "yes" was joking.


----------



## neoshredder

Kopachris said:


> Well, I can because I have a personality disorder that makes it very difficult for me to become emotionally attached to people, but if you read the thread, it seems everyone who has actually said "yes" was joking.


Eh. I'm the same way. Not a personality disorder.  I like being alone actually. I never wish to change that.


----------



## lostid

I have preference disorder in choosing my favorite composers. LOL.


----------



## arpeggio

Kopachris said:


> Well, I can because I have a personality disorder that makes it very difficult for me to become emotionally attached to people, but if you read the thread, it seems everyone who has actually said "yes" was joking.


I was not.


----------



## lostid

arpeggio said:


> I was not.


 Make sure she is not reading this thread.


----------



## PetrB

Bzzzt. WRONG!

There is a give and take to relationships, i.e. if you really want one, that goes far beyond liking what you like, when you want, only as you want, and as you like it... all your way all the time.

You can walk out on a concert, turn on or off a recording at whim, where the given of a relationship is that you don't.

You can, without its being at all hurt, use music like a tissue paper, wipe your nose, toss it away, 'whatever.' There is a convention that one does not do that with people.

Ghastly post, even if made as supposed jest.


----------



## clavichorder

Kopachris said:


> Well, I can because I have a personality disorder that makes it very difficult for me to become emotionally attached to people, but if you read the thread, it seems everyone who has actually said "yes" was joking.


Do you consider yourself a Schizoid or an Avoidant? Those are the two I've heard about with that effect. Fine if you consider yourself those, but I recommend not letting it be entered into any sort of medical record. Such a diagnoses once made, can get in the way of jobs and other situations where a background search is required. And it adds an unhealthy statement of permanence to you, being the fluid and complex being that you are by right of being a person. Anyway, that's a short rant.


----------



## Kopachris

clavichorder said:


> Do you consider yourself a Schizoid or an Avoidant? Those are the two I've heard about with that effect. Fine if you consider yourself those, but I recommend not letting it be entered into any sort of medical record. Such a diagnoses once made, can get in the way of jobs and other situations where a background search is required. And it adds an unhealthy statement of permanence to you, being the fluid and complex being that you are by right of being a person. Anyway, that's a short rant.


Schizoid (I don't feel any anxiety over social interaction beyond what's normal (e.g. before a job interview)), and I already planned on keeping it a secret because of the stigma attached with the term. Done plenty of research on the subject.


----------



## neoshredder

Kopachris said:


> Schizoid (I don't feel any anxiety over social interaction beyond what's normal (e.g. before a job interview)), and I already planned on keeping it a secret because of the stigma attached with the term. Done plenty of research on the subject.


Yeah not sure what I'm defined as. Something unusual that doesn't fit under any disorder.
-Shy
-Imaginative
-Uncomfortable in social situations
-Very sensitive skin
-prone to panic attacks and worrying about health. 
-Temperamental


----------



## SiegendesLicht

*Kopachris* and *Neoshredder*, are you guys sure there are any _disorders_ involved at all? It seems that modern psychology would classify just about anything as a disorder, even when everything is actually in order. 
Just my $0.02...


----------



## neoshredder

You got a point. But if a lot of people have the same symptoms and fit the disorder to a T, maybe the term is appropiate. I guess you can call me a hermit. It comes naturally to me. The dream (sleeping and imagination) world to me is a lot different than reality which I find boring.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

neoshredder said:


> You got a point. But if a lot of people have the same symptoms and fit the disorder to a T, maybe the term is appropiate. I guess you can call me a hermit. It comes naturally to me. The dream (sleeping and imagination) world to me is a lot different than reality which I find boring.


But there is nothing wrong with being a hermit and choosing the world of dreams over the world of reality. It's just the way you are, and there is no reason to call that a _disorder_. I'm sure some of the greatest writers, poets and composers were like that, and yet had they lived in the age of modern psychology, they would be labeled as having a _disorder _ and made to be ashamed of their own true nature.


----------



## clavichorder

neoshredder said:


> You got a point. But if a lot of people have the same symptoms and fit the disorder to a T, maybe the term is appropiate. I guess you can call me a hermit. It comes naturally to me. The dream (sleeping and imagination) world to me is a lot different than reality which I find boring.


That's a part of your personality that you have developed well. I have it pretty strong too and I fall back on it in times of trouble. But you get out there in the world, and if you stick with it, watch it alter your moods in ways you wouldn't be able to predict if you were indoors, alone, and being overly introverted.


----------



## lostid

Music is the best cure for any disorder if there is such a thing. But personally I believe that's just a fancy word chosen by the medical professionals to make them look like pro and so they can add more patients to their billing list. 

Now I am having disorder in thinking. Proof is the title of this thread.


----------



## Kopachris

Just FYI:



Wikipedia said:


> Personality disorder refers to a class of personality types and enduring behaviors associated with significant distress or disability, which appear to deviate from social expectations particularly in relating to other humans.
> 
> [snip]
> 
> Because the theory and diagnosis of personality disorders stem from prevailing cultural expectations, their validity is contested by some experts on the basis of invariable subjectivity. They argue that the theory and diagnosis of personality disorders are based strictly on social, or even sociopolitical and economic considerations.


*DSM-IV diagnostic guidelines for personality disorder in general:*

_An enduring pattern of psychological experience and behavior that differs prominently from cultural expectations, as shown in two or more of: cognition (i.e. perceiving and interpreting the self, other people or events); affect (i.e. the range, intensity, lability, and appropriateness of emotional response); interpersonal functioning; or impulse control.

The pattern must appear inflexible and pervasive across a wide range of situations, and lead to clinically significant distress or impairment in important areas of functioning.

The pattern must be stable and long-lasting, have started as early as at least adolescence or early adulthood.

The pattern must not be better accounted for as a manifestation of another mental disorder, or to the direct physiological effects of a substance (e.g. drug or medication) or a general medical condition (e.g. head trauma)._

*ICD-10 diagnostic guidelines for personality disorder in general:*

_Markedly disharmonious attitudes and behavior, generally involving several areas of functioning; e.g. affectivity, arousal, impulse control, ways of perceiving and thinking, and style of relating to others;

The abnormal behavior pattern is enduring, of long standing, and not limited to episodes of mental illness;

The abnormal behavior pattern is pervasive and clearly maladaptive to a broad range of personal and social situations;

The above manifestations always appear during childhood or adolescence and continue into adulthood;

The disorder leads to considerable personal distress but this may only become apparent late in its course;

The disorder is usually, but not invariably, associated with significant problems in occupational and social performance._

The diagnostic guidelines for each specific personality disorder include the stipulation that it must be a personality disorder according to these guidelines.


----------



## Cnote11

Definitely not


----------



## BurningDesire

Hmmm... I'd hope if I ever have a girlfriend that this choice wouldn't be something that would ever cross my mind, otherwise I probably wouldn't want to be with her. Same goes with a hypothetical boyfriend.


----------



## Flamme

I thought you were an gf???


----------



## Sonata

lostid said:


> Music is the best cure for any disorder if there is such a thing. But personally I believe that's just a fancy word chosen by the medical professionals to make them look like pro and so they can add more patients to their billing list.
> 
> Now I am having disorder in thinking. Proof is the title of this thread.


 Yep, we're all about the money and titles. We're not actually wanting to HELP people or anything.

And yes, music can be a GOOD cure for many things. But I wouldn't paint too broad a brush and say it's the best for all disorders. Alternative treatments often can be better than medication for some people. But for something like, say, full-blown psychosis, you need a little bit more than music.


----------



## lostid

Sonata said:


> Yep, we're all about the money and titles. We're not actually wanting to HELP people or anything.


That's not what I meant. I think people with mental illness of course need to and should get help. But I don't believe the so-called disorder. If it is it should be called mental illness. In my opinion people sometimes abuse the use of that word when it comes to people with different personalities. People were born differently, grow up differently and experience different things (good and bad) in their life - all these will factor in the way how they respond to situations. It's perfectly normal as long as it's not crazy (like hurting self or others in any form).

Hey I love listening to music, taking photography and playing basketball. I don't like or even hate "unnecessary" socializing. I consider most of the time it's a waste of time and talking about and listening to nonsenses. Do people consider me having a disorder? Very likely if they don't understand my world of happiness. Do I consider myself having a disorder? Absolute not. I love people and help people as much as I can in any way.


----------



## KenOC

Sonata said:


> But for something like, say, full-blown psychosis, you need a little bit more than music.


Perhaps a dose of Gesualdo, morning and night, will help.


----------



## lostid

One of my hobbies - seascape photography

Cheer up my friends !


----------



## Meaghan

Flamme said:


> I thought you were an gf???


BurningDesire is a girl. That doesn't mean she wouldn't want a girlfriend! Some girls want girlfriends, bro.


----------



## Sonata

lostid said:


> That's not what I meant. I think people with mental illness of course need to and should get help. But I don't believe the so-called disorder. If it is it should be called mental illness. In my opinion people sometimes abuse the use of that word when it comes to people with different personalities. People were born differently, grow up differently and experience different things (good and bad) in their life - all these will factor in the way how they respond to situations. It's perfectly normal as long as it's not crazy (like hurting self or others in any form).
> 
> Hey I love listening to music, taking photography and playing basketball. I don't like or even hate "unnecessary" socializing. I consider most of the time it's a waste of time and talking about and listening to nonsenses. Do people consider me having a disorder? Very likely if they don't understand my world of happiness. Do I consider myself having a disorder? Absolute not. I love people and help people as much as I can in any way.


Well, generally part of the definition of "disorder" according to the DSM IV is that the symptoms have to cause distress to the self or others, or loss of function. That said, I do agree that there is mis-diagnosis or over-diagnosis that occurs.


----------



## Sonata

lostid said:


> One of my hobbies - seascape photography
> 
> Cheer up my friends !


Beautiful photo!


----------



## clavichorder

BurningDesire said:


> Hmmm... I'd hope if I ever have a girlfriend that this choice wouldn't be something that would ever cross my mind, otherwise I probably wouldn't want to be with her. Same goes with a hypothetical boyfriend.


Yeah if I ever had to make a choice like that because of someone else, I might be skeptical as to whether they had my best interests at heart.


----------



## Crudblud

I have considered the possibility that I would give up music for companionship, but I'm not so sure that's true.


----------



## BurningDesire

Meaghan said:


> BurningDesire is a girl. That doesn't mean she wouldn't want a girlfriend! Some girls want girlfriends, bro.


Thank you Meaghan ^_^


----------



## BurningDesire

clavichorder said:


> Yeah if I ever had to make a choice like that because of someone else, I might be skeptical as to whether they had my best interests at heart.


Yeah, especially with me being a musician and composer X3


----------



## clavichorder

BurningDesire said:


> Yeah, especially with me being a musician and composer X3


Though this does assume that they are imposing the choice on us of their own will, which is of course grounds for dumping them or standing your ground at risk of them dumping you. It would be silly if someone got all weird about that.

There might be another way about it though: "making the choice," merely because you want to or felt it was worth it to.

Although it seems highly unlikely, I speculate it is possible at my(yours too I gather) relatively early stage in life that a really good romantic companion could be more enjoyable or interesting than classical music, or bring about a different way of myself thinking of my own will. 1. Either that relationship is so life changing that classical music falls into a minor past time role or fades in passion altogether. 2. Maybe the individual in question is so worth it that you even make a conscious choice, for whatever reason, to pursue something different and classical music has to go by the wayside.


----------



## Flamme

Meaghan said:


> BurningDesire is a girl. That doesn't mean she wouldn't want a girlfriend! Some girls want girlfriends, bro.


Well i thought she can speak for herself anyway tnx for info...
Ofourseee she can we are all tolerant here are we not???


----------



## realdealblues

I've never had a wife...and the last girl whom I would have actually classified as a "girlfriend" was 14 years ago...so, unconsciously I must have already made my choice.


----------



## lostid

Sonata said:


> Beautiful photo!


 Thanks Sonata.


----------



## Head_case

realdealblues said:


> I've never had a wife...and the last girl whom I would have actually classified as a "girlfriend" was 14 years ago...so, unconsciously I must have already made my choice.


Does that mean, when you're not unconscious, you wake up and realise that you are married? :lol:


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

be worse if you woke up and could not remember which wife/ which gf......... that's when you realise your married 

"And he shall not acquire many wives for himself, lest his heart turn away, nor shall he acquire for himself excessive silver and gold"
who ever wrote that was a sick puppy- i'd take the silver and gold any day...........


----------



## BurningDesire

Is classical music better than husband/bf? :3


----------



## BurningDesire

Is classical music better than non-gender-defined life partner? :3

screw the gender binary


----------



## clavichorder

Supposedly there were some scientists out there who devised some sort of system to applying pitches to DNA, and musical patterns would somehow emerge. Supposedly DNA of prokaryotic cells came out sounding like something passably baroque? Well, anyway, the only way to tell if a person is better than classical music must be to see how many great pieces of music can be made out of their DNA.


----------



## Head_case

Is classical music better than a cat? Or is it a ....


----------



## lostid

Well let's just say with classical music you never feel empty, lonely, feared, weak, bored, tired or sick. That's the power of the classical music.


----------



## clavichorder

lostid said:


> Well let's just say with classical music you never feel empty, lonely, feared, weak, bored, tired or sick. That's the power of the classical music.


With regards to directly listening to it, usually not, unless you tire yourself out with it.

But making it and getting trapped in "musical ambitions" can really make you go nuts.


----------



## Kopachris

clavichorder said:


> With regards to directly listening to it, usually not, unless you tire yourself out with it.
> 
> But making it and getting trapped in "musical ambitions" can really make you go nuts.


Speaking of, I thought you were going to bed on time today?


----------



## emiellucifuge

clavichorder said:


> Supposedly there were some scientists out there who devised some sort of system to applying pitches to DNA, and musical patterns would somehow emerge. Supposedly DNA of prokaryotic cells came out sounding like something passably baroque? Well, anyway, the only way to tell if a person is better than classical music must be to see how many great pieces of music can be made out of their DNA.


Can you give a link?

DNA has only 4 possible 'bits' of information and this is the same for ALL life prokaryotic or eukaryotic (i.e. Us).


----------



## Crudblud

BurningDesire said:


> Is classical music better than non-gender-defined life partner? :3
> 
> screw the gender binary


I see what you did there.

Anyway, it all depends on the person, though I myself hold music and love (both in their many forms) to be equals.


----------



## Flamme

It can be a pretty good substitute for a partner...TILL HE COMES ALONG


----------



## realdealblues

Head_case said:


> Does that mean, when you're not unconscious, you wake up and realise that you are married? :lol:


That would at least explain why I'm always short on money 

I would love to meet someone nice, but it's pretty hard where I live. I literally know most of them in my age bracket say + or - 5 years. There's not much to do in this area so all they want to do is go get drunk at the dance club and listen to rap or hip-hop that I can't stand, or they want to sit at home and smoke meth .

It's tough to find a companion when you don't smoke battery acid and don't listen to Top 40 music.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

realdealblues said:


> That would at least explain why I'm always short on money
> 
> I would love to meet someone nice, but it's pretty hard where I live. I literally know most of them in my age bracket say + or - 5 years. There's not much to do in this area so all they want to do is go get drunk at the dance club and listen to rap or hip-hop that I can't stand, or they want to sit at home and smoke meth .
> 
> It's tough to find a companion when you don't smoke battery acid and don't listen to Top 40 music.


I am really really sorry for you. It's about the same where I live. Maybe you should try online dating or some website dedicated to the things you are interested in. I picked up my man on a political forum for example, how about you try to do the same?


----------



## Flamme

Lol and i thought you were a guy


----------



## Flamme

realdealblues said:


> That would at least explain why I'm always short on money
> 
> I would love to meet someone nice, but it's pretty hard where I live. I literally know most of them in my age bracket say + or - 5 years. There's not much to do in this area so all they want to do is go get drunk at the dance club and listen to rap or hip-hop that I can't stand, or they want to sit at home and smoke meth .
> 
> It's tough to find a companion when you don't smoke battery acid and don't listen to Top 40 music.


Sometimes you just have to Blend in...


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Flamme said:


> Sometimes you just have to Blend in...


Not when "blending in" involves listening to (c)rap and smoking meth  ! 
Just keep your head high and stick to the things you love and, like I said, try online dating. Some day the right one will come along and then you gotta stick to her and be faithful. 
Just my $ 0,02.

PS. Thank you, but no, I am not a guy


----------



## Flamme

One has to be flexible...Ofcourse some filters must exist...


----------



## LordBlackudder

i saw a poll on a dating website that asked 

if you had to choose between 'the rest of your life with no sex' or 'the rest of your life with no music'. 

it was like 80 percent choose without sex.


----------



## realdealblues

SiegendesLicht said:


> I am really really sorry for you. It's about the same where I live. Maybe you should try online dating or some website dedicated to the things you are interested in. I picked up my man on a political forum for example, how about you try to do the same?


I actually did the online thing once some years ago. Met a girl. Talked online and via phone for 6 months. Traveled 2,000 miles to meet her. Ended with half the Mormon church chasing after me and a crazed brother after me with a shotgun...lmao. I'm absolutely serious too!

She told her friends and family one thing because apparently being 23 years old (I was 25 at the time) and being a mormon you can't spend time alone with a man or something...lol.

Anyway, I went back and cleared everything up with her father and family and they all felt really bad for me and were pissed at her for lying to them. Long story short, I told her everything was ok, I had talked to her family and everything was fine and we could go spend time together without anymore issues.

She told me, "well, I really just wanted their attention and never really liked you so you should just go back to where you came from".

You hear about horror stories of online dating...lol. I actually lived through one of them. I can laugh about it now but it was pretty bad at the time.

Edit, Note: Oh, and by the way, what we did together "alone"...was go site seeing. I still have some pictures of Bryce Canyon somewhere...lol.


----------



## clavichorder

Flamme said:


> Sometimes you just have to Blend in...


Ohhh yeahhh, when in Rome, smoke crack and try to not look to NOT a gangster.


----------



## lostid

LordBlackudder said:


> i saw a poll on a dating website that asked
> 
> if you had to choose between 'the rest of your life with no sex' or 'the rest of your life with no music'.
> 
> it was like 80 percent choose without sex.


 That's bad news for dating sites. LOL. Seriously good music is better than lousy sex. :lol:


----------



## Crudblud

lostid said:


> Seriously good music is better than lousy sex.


That was the excuse all my ex girlfriends gave me...


----------



## appoggiatura

I'm married to classical music. I love my husband.


----------



## Ramako

I would very much like a good wife, and such a thing is not beyond the realms of possibility, in which case the answer would be the 'right' one... However I have never felt particularly strongly attached to anyone in that way, nor looked at anyone as a potential partner. It is likely I also have a disorder such as the ones outlined before. I still hope that my match is out there, but until then music is my wife.


----------



## Head_case

> Quote: Posted by lostid
> Seriously good music is better than lousy sex.





Crudblud said:


> That was the excuse all my ex girlfriends gave me...


Poor girlfriends. What music did they have to listen to then? :lol:


----------



## BurningDesire

Crudblud said:


> I see what you did there.
> 
> Anyway, it all depends on the person, though I myself hold music and love (both in their many forms) to be equals.


Me too! I totally agree X3


----------



## Head_case

realdealblues said:


> That would at least explain why I'm always short on money
> 
> I would love to meet someone nice, but it's pretty hard where I live. I literally know most of them in my age bracket say + or - 5 years. There's not much to do in this area so all they want to do is go get drunk at the dance club and listen to rap or hip-hop that I can't stand, or they want to sit at home and smoke meth .
> 
> It's tough to find a companion when you don't smoke battery acid and don't listen to Top 40 music.


I suppose all the ones whom you might like to meet are pretty much thinking that everyone else in the same area as you, just wants to get drunk before a dance club, listen to hip-hop they can't stay and lie stoned at home smoking meth. So they just stay indoors and go on the internet to make for a subterranean refuge.

Isn't it time to move on if you find yourself in a geographical rut like this? 
It won't get better if you stay...will it? And then, time takes its toil.

Perhaps I am less loyal towards a place, than I am towards the people I love. I'd travel the earth for them. But if you are in a place where the people....don't connect. What's to stop you leaving, other than inertia?


----------



## Flamme

realdealblues said:


> *I actually did the online thing once some years ago. Met a girl. Talked online and via phone for 6 months. Traveled 2,000 miles to meet her. Ended with half the Mormon church chasing after me and a crazed brother after me with a shotgun...lmao. I'm absolutely serious too*!
> 
> She told her friends and family one thing because apparently being 23 years old (I was 25 at the time) and being a mormon you can't spend time alone with a man or something...lol.
> 
> Anyway, I went back and cleared everything up with her father and family and they all felt really bad for me and were pissed at her for lying to them. Long story short, I told her everything was ok, I had talked to her family and everything was fine and we could go spend time together without anymore issues.
> 
> She told me, "well, I really just wanted their attention and never really liked you so you should just go back to where you came from".
> 
> You hear about horror stories of online dating...lol. I actually lived through one of them. I can laugh about it now but it was pretty bad at the time.
> 
> Edit, Note: Oh, and by the way, what we did together "alone"...was go site seeing. I still have some pictures of Bryce Canyon somewhere...lol.


LOL dude you could make a movie out of it...Funnier than most of todays comedies....


----------



## clavichorder

Flamme said:


> LOL dude you could make a movie out of it...Funnier than most of todays comedies....


It is funny, but what a truly nasty thing she did...


----------



## Flamme

> She told me, "well, I really just wanted their attention and never really liked you so you should just go back to where you came from".


Who would thunk bitichism grows in Mormonite land too


----------



## Kopachris

Flamme said:


> Who would thunk bitichism grows in Mormonite land too


Mormons are people, too. Believe me--I grew up around them!


----------



## Flamme

Yes we outside US people thnk of them as some sort of amishes...


----------



## realdealblues

Head_case said:


> But if you are in a place where the people....don't connect. What's to stop you leaving, other than inertia?


What stops me are small green pieces of paper...and my lack of them.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

realdealblues said:


> What stops me are small green pieces of paper...and my lack of them.


You are not the only one who lack of these pieces of paper stops from leaving his current whereabouts.


----------



## Ravndal

Tough question. I would probably go insane without any of them. Probably faster without love? Always other things to get interested in. Love is vital.


----------



## neoshredder

Ravndal said:


> Tough question. I would probably go insane without any of them. Probably faster without love? Always other things to get interested in. Love is vital.


We all function differently I guess. I could do without a GF. Having friends is all you need. Even then, not sure if friends are necessary either. lol But don't take my music away from me.


----------



## clavichorder

neoshredder said:


> We all function differently I guess. I could do without a GF. Having friends is all you need. Even then, not sure if friends are necessary either. lol But don't take my music away from me.


Well, the good news for you is that you don't need a girlfriend to give or receive a satisfying amount of love. But sex is fun too.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

I'm thinking of setting up a new music I call it WUFM (wife unfriendly music), do you think this would make a new unexploited genre.

I can see it now. Walk into a HiFi/ record shop and go through the genres: Rock, Classical , Dance, Alternative, Gothic, R&B, Urban (don’t even know what that is – opposite of Country and Western?), and then WUFM

WUFM pretty much includes everything bar:

Soppy sickly anything from X-factor, Voice, that sort of crap
Background music with an exceptionally narrow range of dynamics (no loud bits). You know it’s there but you can’t get into it, but you’re not allowed to turn it up either
Celine Dion etc
And f&*&*&*ng panpipes!


Any suggestions!!


----------



## jani

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> I'm thinking of setting up a new music I call it WUFM (wife unfriendly music), do you think this would make a new unexploited genre.
> 
> I can see it now. Walk into a HiFi/ record shop and go through the genres: Rock, Classical , Dance, Alternative, Gothic, R&B, Urban (don't even know what that is - opposite of Country and Western?), and then WUFM
> 
> WUFM pretty much includes everything bar:
> 
> Soppy sickly anything from X-factor, Voice, that sort of crap
> Background music with an exceptionally narrow range of dynamics (no loud bits). You know it's there but you can't get into it, but you're not allowed to turn it up either
> Celine Dion etc
> And f&*&*&*ng panpipes!
> 
> Any suggestions!!


----------



## mamascarlatti

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> WUFM pretty much includes everything bar:
> 
> Soppy sickly anything from X-factor, Voice, that sort of crap
> Background music with an exceptionally narrow range of dynamics (no loud bits). You know it's there but you can't get into it, but you're not allowed to turn it up either
> Celine Dion etc
> And f&*&*&*ng panpipes!


Do you know any wives? I'm one. And I'd rather gnaw off my own toenails than listen to any of that.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

mamascarlatti said:


> Do you know any wives? I'm one. And I'd rather gnaw off my own toenails than listen to any of that.


Sorry to say my wife loves Celine Dion, surprisingly I hate it and much prefer Zappa - but she surprisingly hates Zappa (WUFM), so we listen (will sort of) to UB40 as a compromise of sorts (well its better than Celine is all I'll say on that)

So maybe you could change it to Partner Unfriendly Music (PUFM) or just PUM for short.....


----------



## lostid

clavichorder said:


> Well, the good news for you is that you don't need a girlfriend to give or receive a satisfying amount of love. But sex is fun too.


 The sex (an important bonding agent in a relationship) will stop or slowly diminish at some point due to whatever reasons, but the emotional attachment to music will continue and only get stronger.


----------



## Ravndal

Music is ment to say/express something, and often it is love and grief. But, i dont think we can understand the music fully without ever have felt those feelings? It's hard not to be a romantic, when so deeply interested in music, no?


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Ravndal said:


> It's hard not to be a romantic, when so deeply interested in music, no?


And then it becomes even harder to find someone who would at least understand, if not share, that romanticism.


----------



## Ravndal

I think there are more romantics than we know about. Not everyone who is good at showing it. But yeah, hard to find someone who shares the exact same passion.


----------



## lostid

Being romantic is a natural expression of love in a relationship. It has to be that way. If it's not, then it shouldn't be called love. Care does not equal to love.


----------



## Ravndal

So, every relationship is based on love?


----------



## Flamme

People ask too many god damn questions today and analyze nothing is ever simple...


----------



## lostid

Ravndal said:


> So, every relationship is based on love?


 Not necessarily. It could be based on caring for each other, either emotionally or physically.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Flamme said:


> People ask too many god damn questions today and analyze nothing is ever simple...


Right, they should ask fewer questions and get to know more girls


----------



## Head_case

Ravndal said:


> So, every relationship is based on love?


What kind of word is love?

Love .... is not a word. Before the cut-off detached anglosaxons neutered the word 'love' from the original Greek meaning of love, love had many different forms.

Phileo - the word from which we derive the kind of love, is virtually dead in the metropolises of this world. It is the kind of community love, or respect, which one shows to the greater society.

Montaigne describes in his beautiful writings on 'De l'amitié' on his friendship to Etienne La Boetie, the kind of love which it is not. 'Storge', is a natural love from parent to child, or brother to sister. This is another kind of love.

Eros, is a kind of love which needs no introduction. This kind of love, sexualised love, is the kind of gutterpress variety which the junk media parades for us, and reduces simpletons into thinking that 'love' means erotic love as the conquest of all loves. What rot. The Greeks knew this was only one dimension of love.

Agape - is the kind of christian ideal of love, whereby exemplification by the person of Christ, shows us what true love is. This is rooted in a degree of incomprehensibility - that is - there is a mystery to this dimension of love which is usually framed in terms of why, anyone else, let alone, God, show love for all beings; past, present and future, and love them as he did.

Then there is another form of love: the sentimental romantic 19th century trashcan type which is not really love, but parades its sentiments which are stylistics of technique, as a movement of 'romance' which share nothing in common with the romance of the courtly love variety of the era of medieval chivalry, nor with the romances of Shakespearean love.

This is the crud we all enjoy listening to and love :lol:


----------



## Ravndal

Im offended! I partially belong to the "19th century trashcan type" - and to me that is romantic. Not love, no. But romantic.


----------



## Flamme

SiegendesLicht said:


> Right, they should ask fewer questions and get to know more girls


Gals too have problem of trust...


----------



## Ramako

Flamme said:


> People ask too many god damn questions today and analyze nothing is ever simple...





SiegendesLicht said:


> Right, they should ask fewer questions and get to know more girls


This is an _online forum_, what do you expect?

:lol:


----------



## lostid

Ramako said:


> This is an _online forum_, what do you expect?
> 
> :lol:


 That's the problem with online forum - asking too many questions.


----------



## Ramako

lostid said:


> That's the problem with online forum - asking too many questions.


We have an esteemed Classical model in asking questions however, from which the name 'forum' I suppose derives. At least we're not as bad as Socrates! :lol:


----------



## Flamme

Ramako said:


> This is an _online forum_, what do you expect?
> 
> :lol:










:lol:


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

WUFM (or PUFM if you prefer) is the answer I believe- works for me.

Get to hear what I like that way

"I dream of instruments obedient to my thought and which with their contribution of a whole new world of unsuspected sounds, will lend themselves to the exigencies of my inner rhythm"


----------



## lostid

You want to sit down here with your classical wife or GF?


----------



## Crudblud

^It's probably probably hot, humid, crawling with insects and giant spiders, and just out of shot a bunch of fat middle aged British ex-pat goons who don't speak a word of the official language but think they own the damn place are getting drunk and insulting the natives who are grinning and bearing it for the sake of their tiny island nation's fragile economy. No, that is exactly where I don't want to be.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

I don't like tropical islands either. Give me the mountains or a North Sea beach any day instead, or just some place with lots of snow. And my man and some classical music


----------



## neoshredder

lostid said:


> You want to sit down here with your classical wife or GF?


Ah yes the perfect atmosphere for Classical Music.


----------



## jani

SiegendesLicht said:


> I don't like tropical islands either. Give me the mountains or a North Sea beach any day instead, or just some place with lots of snow. And my man and some classical music


I like warm/hot weather and palm trees, And beautiful women on bikins.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Crudblud said:


> ^It's probably probably hot, humid, crawling with insects and giant spiders, and just out of shot a bunch of fat middle aged British ex-pat goons who don't speak a word of the official language but think they own the damn place are getting drunk and insulting the natives who are grinning and bearing it for the sake of their tiny island nation's fragile economy. No, that is exactly where I don't want to be.


Always looking at the bright-side aren't ya?


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Crudblud said:


> ^It's probably probably hot, humid, crawling with insects and giant spiders, and just out of shot a bunch of fat middle aged British ex-pat goons who don't speak a word of the official language but think they own the damn place are getting drunk and insulting the natives who are grinning and bearing it for the sake of their tiny island nation's fragile economy. No, that is exactly where I don't want to be.


You means ones like this -


----------



## Crudblud

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Always looking at the bright-side aren't ya?


I am essentially an optimist.


----------



## lostid

Crudblud said:


> ^It's probably probably hot, humid, crawling with insects and giant spiders, and just out of shot a bunch of fat middle aged British ex-pat goons who don't speak a word of the official language but think they own the damn place are getting drunk and insulting the natives who are grinning and bearing it for the sake of their tiny island nation's fragile economy. No, that is exactly where I don't want to be.


 Yeah I am with you the place sucks even it's called paradise by many.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

lostid said:


> Yeah I am with you the place sucks even it's called paradise by many.


Don't know about that myself - I'll take a tropical paradise any day, much better than an ice pick or a wife ......


----------



## georgedelorean

I can live without a wife or gf. I doubt I could live without music at all though.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Yeah, it is. Better than sex, better than marriage or friendship or just about anything in the world.


----------



## Sonata

SiegendesLicht said:


> Yeah, it is. Better than sex, better than marriage or friendship or just about anything in the world.


Interesting  I think this is a different answer than you gave a few years ago. Things going ok with your husband, or are you just intensifying your devotion to music ?


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Sonata said:


> Interesting  I think this is a different answer than you gave a few years ago. Things going ok with your husband, or are you just intensifying your devotion to music ?


Things are going just fine. My previous reply was from the year 2013. Back then I did not live in Hamburg but in the deepest East European cultural province, the Elbphilharmonie was not built yet, and the entire "highlights" of my musical life were movie nights with MET in HD broadcasts. Now I know what an intense experience music can be when it is live and up close. Back then I was a beginning fan, now I am both feet deep in the obsession. As for my husband, as long as I find time for him as well, he does not mind me being gone all Sunday once in a while.


----------



## EdwardBast

I'll give the answer I usually do when someone asks is this better than that: "Better at what?" 

And for anyone who says classical music is better than sex, I would first say "apples and oranges," and then: "Are you sure you are doing it right?"


----------



## Botschaft

Brahms knew.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

EdwardBast said:


> I'll give the answer I usually do when someone asks is this better than that: "Better at what?"
> 
> And for anyone who says classical music is better than sex, I would first say "apples and oranges," *and then: "Are you sure you are doing it right?" ;*)


No matter which way you are doing it, you cannot get an orgasm the length of a Mahler symphony. Mother Nature just does not have it on her books.

Sorry if this post is skirting the rules


----------



## Klassik

SiegendesLicht said:


> No matter which way you are doing it, you cannot get an orgasm the length of a Mahler symphony. Mother Nature just does not have it on her books.
> 
> Sorry if this post is skirting the rules


Mahler and orgasms? That'll be pretty difficult given Mahler's limp baton. Try a Beethoven (not the Neinth), Mozart, or Haydn symphony. You may not have a singular orgasm lasting that long, but you may very well have multiple orgasms spanning the length!


----------



## hpowders

The OP's querie may be irrelevant, since he wrote it in 2013, when he may have still had interest, but may now be sadly wallowing away in a nursing home.

He may have simply _lostid_ interest.


----------

